# need sump help



## JerseyBird97 (Sep 13, 2009)

finally set up my sump. I got a .75" inlet pvc and .5 return. I have two question I need help with.

1) How long does it take to get the ball valves set just right?

2) How do you do it?

I've been tinkering for an hour and it seems like when I get it set and the water level doesn't move for 5mins I walk away for 2 seconds and it's empty.

also I'm using a small rio pump... little noisy... anything quiter I use that I can use? It has to be small... no more than 2.75" wide


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

could you please post a picture of the sump. i would like to see where the ball valves are exactly and so forth.


----------



## JerseyBird97 (Sep 13, 2009)

I think i finally got it stable... but this is what i'm workin with:
top








return








intake


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i am seeing that right and its on the back side of the display tank right? i see why it was tough because of it being so small. anyways glad you have it working now.


----------

